# Bigfoot vs B2's



## Goosehunter32 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey guys I was thinking about buying about 2 dozen decoys and I was wondering if I should get big foots or the B2's. I don't have a trailer so I don't have a lot of space. Or do you guys think I should get another brand. I'm looking for durability more then looks. They all look the same from 20 yards away anyway.


----------



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

B2's are smaller but still big enough for any spread. I know you could get the B2's on sale around $160. The B1's are a little little and you can get those on sale for around $120 but it's a 4 pack. If you want durability I would look at some DOA or hardcores. I have a buddy who works at scheels and the owner of molt gear (makes of the DOAs) come in and show them how durable they are. He jumped on the DOAs and almost pushed them flat and them formed back after a little while. Hardcore on the other have the 3 year ACP (armor coated paint) I have some of those and haven't had a problem with them yet! The DOAs are a little more expensive but the hardcores are about the same for a 6 pack as B2's


----------



## jv8 (Jun 14, 2012)

If I don't take a trailer I leave my full bodies behind. I've taken 2 dozen in my truck a mile from my house to hunt, and that's it. I think if you have more than 1 person you'll find the volume of full bodies pretty destructive, even with stands off. That's just my experience.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

You won't go wrong with either kind. Good decoys, made to last a lifetime.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm running both. The originals have a little edge in durability but not much. The B-2 head attachment isn't quite as good but not a problem unless you always carry them by the head. Some batches are better than others. My B-2s were bought over a 3 year period and I have about 6 that are showing slightly more wear than the rest but again no serious issues.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

B2s suck! I have 11 dozen originals and most of them are 6 years old and older. I have hunted these a lot and just pile them in the trailer. Most all of them have original feet and heads. I bough a 6 pack of the b2s on clearance last year and 3 out of the 6 have heads and or feet snapped off. Garbage.


----------

